# Short term work in the USA



## Londinium (Dec 31, 2008)

Ok heres the deal, I'm going to University in London next year (Sept '09) and so will have the summers of '10 and '11 spare and was looking at doing something productive in one of them, I've always wanted to travel the world and was looking at the states and Canada but I want to stay for more than two/three weeks so I could properly see them (preferably all the historic sights of the east coast).

So I was looking into working in either the states of Canada for about three months (June, July, August) to fund my way visiting all the sights on days off and experiencing North American life. My issue is, looking at the US government's visa website there doesn't seem to be any visa that covers short term workers unless you've already got a job lined up. I'm pretty sure the Australian government offers something along these lines but I can't find an American equivalent.

So what I'm asking if you guys have any clue is, Is it possible to come to the USA on a short term working visa (say 3-6 months) without having already lined up a job or is it as it appears near impossible ? I know that the US system has tightened up incredibly after 9/11 but this seems rather counter productive. I want to just visit for a few months, pay my way and contribute to the American economy and there doesn't seem to be anyway but if I was a Tajik or something random I could gain full immigration to the states based merely on a lottery, madness.

Many Thanks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You want it plain and simple - no. You might be able to take an exchange semester or an internship. 
It is absolutely possible to work in the US or immigrate to the US - given the propper quailifications. Do you qualify to participate in the spcalled lottery?


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

Look at the J1 Visa

How long can I work for? 4 months between May and October

Does the visa allow multiple entries? Most EU passport holders get multiple entry visas.

Where can I work? Anywhere in America.

Do I have to pre-arrange my job? No, you can job hunt on arrival although we advise you to pre-arrange work
Age At least 18 by 1st June 2009, there is no upper age limit.

Student status To be eligible you must be a current full-time student at a UK or Irish university* on a degree level or HND course (or equivalent). Final year students are eligible to apply. Gap year students, and those on professional courses such as ACCA are not eligible.

Visa process The US Government requires all first time applicants to attend an interview with the US Embassy. Returners may be eligible for a postal application. 

Will my visa be issued on the day of my interview? No. The US Embassy will hold onto your passport. You should assume they will have your passport for at least 2 weeks.

What support funds do I need? $400 if you pre-arrange a job, $800 if you job hunt on arrival.

How much does this visa cost? The visa and delivery fee is £101.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm not absolutely sure, but I think to get a J1 visa without a pre-arranged job, you need to be registered with an approved exchange program - like CIEE or something similar. (There should be a list of the exchange organizations on the USCIS or US Consulate websites.) It should be possible to find some of these exchange groups at your university, and apparently they do help in finding a short-term job once you get over to the States. Worth asking around at least.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You may have forgotten to post the REQUIREMENTS for J1?


----------

